
Mark Zuckerberg built an AI that controls his house and he'll demo it next month - daegloe
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/29/12691608/mark-zuckerberg-artificial-intelligence-smart-house-demo
======
xkcd-sucks
Relevant: The Black Mirror episode ["Fifteen Million
Merits"]([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifteen_Million_Merits](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifteen_Million_Merits))

